# 2017 .?

## TDK

,  !
, ,         ,   2018 .  ,   2017?
     .080 .1 .2,  ,    ,      .

----------


## olga-osina

:    N 2  . 1    .
*
:

*

*

 9  2018 . N -4-11/6753@
*
      19.03.2018     N 2   1     ( - )   .
        ,      10.10.2016 N -7-11/551@ ( - ),  N 2   1                    .
  11.14    080  N 2   1                            ,   1  2017 ,   ,  ,     .
      11.15     090     ,            ,   ""   "1",             "2".
                         4  090    "2".
   090  N 2   1     1 :
-   110 - 113 -      (  "1");
-   120 - 123 -      (  "2").
                          .
 ,      5.21    1       110 "  ,     () "   120 "         () ".
               ,                   ,     .
 ,             ,         ,   ,         .
*



2 
..
09.04.2018

----------


## Rfghtvjyn

,          4 .17. (    ,   ).       2018.    .       ,   .       (   )?      2 .090       .       ?

----------

> :    N 2  . 1    .
> *
> :
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
>  9  2018 . N -4-11/6753@
> ...


  -!         2017 ?

----------


## olga-osina

2017 ,   2018         .080

----------

2017   1. 2018,                ,

----------


## rasterjasha

> 2017 ,   2018         .080


!        . ,     1000 ,   15000.      080 15000,    090    16000,       1000,   16.  ?

----------


## ananasik-s

> .080 .1 .2,  ,    ,      .


,     ( ,  -    ).

----------


## ananasik-s

> 2017   1. 2018,                ,


 -     ( ,       ) -        .

----------


## accountantElena

> -     ( ,       ) -        .


 !        ?     ,   2    .      2 ...

----------


## ananasik-s

> ?


, .     .

----------

,       ,      2017?

----------


## ananasik-s

,      ( -  ,   ,       ) -      2016   .

----------

> ,      ....


-


   ,    ...

----------

> -
>    ,    ...


      ??? ,  !

----------

> -
> 
>    ,    ...


?   ?

----------


## 5

1  8.3
      ()
   3    10
     080  10,      090   1, -     .
    .       .   1  . 110      .
,    ?

----------

, ,       ?

----------

> 2017 ,   2018         .080


+    23.08.2017 -4-11/16751@
  090     N 2  1        ,       060  N 2   1 ,                ,       070  N 2   1 ,          ,       080  N 2   1 .
  090  N 2   1    ,    ,                                .
    090  N 2   1   :
"1" - "  ,    ",  ,    , >= 0.
"2" - "                         ",  ,    , < 0.

----------

